# Windows 10 lightroom  wont start



## b0red (Oct 20, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10

Lightroom Version:  can't check.
When I try to run lightroom cc classic it won't start. No splashscreen or anything. I can see the lightroom.exe in WIndows process explorer, but the program wont run.  Photoshop starts with no trouble what so ever.
Things I've tried so far;

Un-installed and re-installet it, several times
Logged out and in into the CC-app, several times
reinstaller or repaired all the Visual C++ files
Deleted 2 different caches
Deleted the opn.db
And I have the same problem on my laptop and my stationary PC.  
Any suggestions would be nice, I've searched the net but it seems like it's a big problem for mamy users.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 20, 2017)

Maybe it's the catalog.

If you press Control + Alt then click the Lightroom icon (I have mine on the task bar and it worked from there at least), it will prompt for the catalog to open instead of immediately trying to open it.

See if you get that far, so you can specify.  Perhaps if you do, create a new one just to see if it then opens normally.

I have not heard of it before (I confess there's so many postings I may have missed it).


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Oct 21, 2017)

I experienced a similar problem some time ago. This forum link answered my situation-
If you see Lightroom in Task manager but it will not run.
lightroom remaining | Adobe Community


----------



## b0red (Oct 21, 2017)

Nope, tried that as well, no go. Irritating as h3ll.


----------



## b0red (Oct 21, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Maybe it's the catalog.
> 
> If you press Control + Alt then click the Lightroom icon (I have mine on the task bar and it worked from there at least), it will prompt for the catalog to open instead of immediately trying to open it.
> 
> ...


Nope, same thing. Nothing happens. I see LR in taskmanager, but nothing else.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 21, 2017)

I have no easy suggestions especially if you have tried on two computers. 

Any chance it's an anti-virus or other such program?

If you are technical, you could download process monitor or process explorer (I think the former is best) from the Microsoft Sysinternals site, and monitor its startup, see if you can see what has last tried to do or access before hanging.  But that's not an easy thing to do, you get buried in info.

I do not know if Adobe support will be any help.  Maybe.

Hopefully someone with better ideas than me will come along....


----------



## b0red (Oct 21, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> I have no easy suggestions especially if you have tried on two computers.
> 
> Any chance it's an anti-virus or other such program?
> 
> ...


Thanx for trying, Already running procexplorer, but all that happens is that LR just shows up. Gonna try with adobe support and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 21, 2017)

Good luck. 

Monitor may be better, set it to filter only image name contains Lightroom, and it will give a complete list of everything touched and any failures (lots of failures are common unfortunately as it tries things to see what location files and registries are at). 

Not a really good idea generally, but you might try a shift right click to get RUN AS ADMINISTRATOR visible and run it that way, and see if it's a permission issue.  Of course, if it works then you will wonder why.

Two other possibilities: 

- Disconnect entirely from the network, literally pull the plug or turn off wifi.  Might be something it's doing to validate license and is getting hung; if off it might not try.

- I do not know if it will have enough to actually run, but you could book windows in Safe Boot mode so most subsystems are not running, and then try starting lightroom and see if it runs.  If it does, you know it's having some conflict with something; if it doesn't you know it is more fundamentally lightroom as almost nothing else is running.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 21, 2017)

When you run LR, is it underlined in the task bar, but just missing on your screen? I've seen programs that have their screen addresses and sizes set so that they are in some non-existent location. Perhaps you had a second screen previously and ran lightroom on it, but that screen isn't attached anymore. I think LR keeps that information in its preferences file. I suggested in a different thread that you try to reset the preferences. Did you?


----------



## b0red (Oct 24, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Good luck.
> 
> Monitor may be better, set it to filter only image name contains Lightroom, and it will give a complete list of everything touched and any failures (lots of failures are common unfortunately as it tries things to see what location files and registries are at).
> 
> ...



Seems like I've tried everything by this time. 

Deleted all preferences - no go.
Booted in safe mode - no go
Processmonitor only reports that it cant find *C:\Users\<myname>\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat-journal* and *C:\Users\<myname>\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat-wal *_(NAME NOT FOUND)_


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm sorry, but out of ideas.  You did check Hal's suggestion?   That the window is open but off screen?


----------

